# Found a great sideloading app called WIRELESS FILE MANAGER on TS4K



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

I've had problems with youtube live shows freezing for months now using my TS4K. Today, I totally wiped one of my TS4K's to see if a clean start would fix it. It did not.

One tip I read about said to force stop, and uninstall updates, and re-update. That worked. But, the poster cracker8199 said it will not survive a power outage restart.

Another user rczrider in this thread mentioned replacing youtube with Smart Youtube TV. So I would need to sideload.

I came across this video on how to sideload the TS4K using your PC to upload the APK over your own network.




Honestly, it could not be any easier. You simply go to the TS4K APPS> GET MORE APPS> TOOLS> about 22 rows down to WIRELESS FILE MANAGER. Install it and open it, and follow the instructions and it tells you what address you need to enter in to your web browser. It looks like this on my TV screen:









And it looks like this on my computer after entering the http://192.168.1.197:8080










Simply select "choose file" and pick an apk file from your computer and send, then install from the TS4K. Easy as that!


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

I use Smart Tube without sideloading. I've disabled YouTube. You just need to enable 3rd party apps.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

slick1ru2 said:


> I use Smart Tube without sideloading. I've disabled YouTube. You just need to enable 3rd party apps.


I wasn't aware it was available like that.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

pl1 said:


> I wasn't aware it was available like that.


Use downloader. In the App Store. And you can Google Search for the APK in downloader and just download it. And it works after you download it.


----------

